# Did eBay seller send me wrong size?



## bender (Oct 13, 2004)

In September I received my slightly used 2006 Firenze. I bought it off of eBay from a bike shop with high ratings. It was listed as a M/L, size 56 cm. The other day I flipped it over to clean the underside and noticed it is stamped "L" on the underside of bottom bracket, by the serial number. A size medium in my LBS is stamped "M" in the same spot. 

I called the shop who sold me the bike and they said what they sent me is correct, a M/L size 56 cm. I asked if that is the case (a size M/L is stamped as "L" on the frame) how do they tell a M/L from a true large? He said he didn't know... 

Logic dictates that a size M/L would be stamped M/L, and if a bike is stamped L that would mean it is size L... But I could be wrong. What is the verdict? Did they send me a size Large instead of a M/L, and don't want to admit to it? Looking at pics online of L and M/L sized bikes, my frame sure looks more like a large. I've never been very good at measuring frames. 

Oh, here is the link to the aucton and pics...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160148874886


----------



## sunnyside (Jun 5, 2007)

Easy to tell. A large should have a 15.8 headtube, A ML should have a 13.8 head tube.
http://www.litespeed.com/bikes/2006/road/fir_geo.aspx


----------



## bender (Oct 13, 2004)

*Picture*

Thanks, like I said, I'm unsure of myself when measuring frames... However here's a pic of the HT. It looks to be about 6 1/4 inches tall to me, which would be 15.8 CM, or a frame size "Large." I guess I need to contact the shop who sold me the bike again...


----------



## sunnyside (Jun 5, 2007)

Well I am sure you have a large if the measurement does not include the headset, I can not tell by your pics. It may not be bad if you are over six feet tall. Effective top tube length is the most important. You do not want to feel to stretched out on it. Also I have a merlin CR size medium and the bottom bracket has a M stamped in it, also I have a Litespeed Sewanee size med/large with a ML stamped in it so I am sure thats how ABG brands the size.


----------



## bender (Oct 13, 2004)

Yea I'm thinking I got screwed here. I'm not over 6 feet tall. No wonder my lower back pain still isn't gone (it is better with this bike, but I really need a 56).

Too bad I didn't realize this until more than 60 days after the auction, I can't force the shop to help make it right. Hopefully they will feel obligated to do the right thing...

I wouldn't expect this kind of mistake from a shop...


----------



## sunnyside (Jun 5, 2007)

"I wouldn't expect this kind of mistake from a shop..." I am not surprised. I am sorry this has not worked out. I would lean on thoughs guys real heavy if I was you.


----------



## bender (Oct 13, 2004)

*What can I do?*

You say lean on them pretty heavy;

But what are my options if they don't want to help? Their listings do say "Satisfaction Gauranteed / Service Before and After the Sale" but I haven't gotten a response from them yet. I'd be happy if they would accept the wrong size frame in exchange for a similiar one in the proper size, even though that would cost me some money (dis-assembly/packing/shipping).

It is over 60 days, so eBay / PayPal won't force them to make it right.

I can still let eBay know what happened, and this may affect their "PowerSeller" rating. I can keep on them (politey if possible) through phone calls and emails. I could post on forums like this one letting everyone know to beware. I could even send a complaint to Litespeed and the BBB about the shop.

What would you do? I don't want to have to go through the eBay bike exchange process again, that is likely to cost me at least a hundred bucks.


----------



## sunnyside (Jun 5, 2007)

Your unfortunate experience with Ebay Sellers is probably more common than you would think. I would hope they are honest and stand behind their conviction " Satisfaction Gauranteed/Service Before and after the Sale" Find their Phone # and contact them in person and tell them the frame just does not fit, as it was decribed as a smaller size. Emails are a easy way to just ignore issues and hope they go away. Worst case you could put the frame on Ebay and sell it to recover funds to buy the right size, probably for about the same amount of money.You may need to be patient and wait for a new listing. Let's just hope they are honest.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Looking at the geometry table, the top tube diff of 56 and 58 is only 1cm. Could you get a shorter stem to compensate for this? With the 58 having a longer headtube, I reckon that should actually be better for your back issue as you will be sitting more straight up as opposed to a 56 after a shorter stem is put in.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

kdub said:


> Looking at the geometry table, the top tube diff of 56 and 58 is only 1cm. Could you get a shorter stem to compensate for this? With the 58 having a longer headtube, I reckon that should actually be better for your back issue as you will be sitting more straight up as opposed to a 56 after a shorter stem is put in.


I've sold lots of Litespeeds in my day, tha bike is indeed a large. I was thinking the same thing on the back issue. I'd look into the fit aspect, bars and stem can go a long way in getting back that cm and more. Depending on your inseam the 58 may be just as viable. Of course I'm generalizing so you'd need to really have someone look at you to get a good feel of what would work. I'm not saying you want a 58, or should have to keep a 58 if you don't want it though. Good Luck.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

The beauty with slope top tube frames is that inseam length isn't as much an important factor in frame size selection


----------



## bender (Oct 13, 2004)

*Seller Responds!*

This afternoon I sent a follow-up email asking for a response, and a few hours later I received a phone call from one of the shop managers! He stated that he had the file on my bike, it was taken in on trade, and the tag clearly said large. He admitted that one of their employees must have made a mistake listing it, which I agree is understandable given the amount they sell on eBay. The important thing is, he stated they are willing to work with me. This is University Bicycle Center in Tampa, FL - online sales site ridingbicycles.com, eBay ID everything_is_on_sale. 

He had some of the main points that you guys have brought up, such as perhaps a stem switch will work. He asked me if I had ever been professionally fit, which I had prior to purchasing this bike, unfortunately I found the paperwork about a minute AFTER we got off the phone (figures...)

Here are my stats from a body scan sheet labeled "Bicycle Adjustment Output:"

Saddle height: 75.58 cm +/- 3.47 cm
Saddle setback: 8.08 cm +/- 1.82 cm
Saddle-handlebar: 56.1 cm +/- 1.63 cm
Handlebar level: -4 cm +/- 2.61 cm
Frame height classic: 55.6 cm
Frame height sloping: 52.12 cm
Shoulder width: 46.74 cm

My problem is, I don't know what to make of most of these numbers. The bike came with a 120mm stem, which I swapped for a 110mm stem because that felt better.

I think I've got saddle height right, is that center of crank to top of saddle? That measurment is about 76.8 CM right now. Also I think my handlebar level is OK, I'm at between negative 5 and 6 CM, still within the "tolerance." 

When measuring saddle-handlebar, is that tip of saddle to center of bars? Measuring it that way I get 53.4 CM! And I still feel a little stretched.

How do you measure saddle setback? I've got it almost all the way forward right now, to get closer to the bars.

Whatever the outcome, I am just so happy that a manager took the time to call me, a guy who bought one of their trade-ins on eBay a few months ago, and is going to try and help... that phone call means a lot. They've certainly won a repeat customer just for calling.

What do you guys think, looking at the body scan output? Currently 110MM stem, seat pretty far forward...Will swapping components work for me? Do I need to be on a smaller frame, as the local shop who performed the scan indicated? And speaking of the scan, why did it seem to focus on frame height? 

Or, is it just my back?


----------



## sunnyside (Jun 5, 2007)

I was thinking you might could get the frame to work, but with that much saddle setback I would think you need a setback seatpost, if that is the case according to your #'s there is no way! You say your seat is all the way forward? when your pro fit #'s says 8 cm setback. I measure saddle setback from the front of the saddle down to bottom bracket hight with a plumb bob or a level then measure from the center of the bottom bracket to the level or plumb bob. I think this is most important as you need to be centered on the bike without all your weight on your hands. My thinking dumb as I am, if you need a setback seatpost to get 8cm saddle setback [That's alot I need the same to get KOPS and I use a setback post with my seat all the way back] and your pro fit says you need a 55.5 TT you would never fit on a 58cm frame, possibly with a 80mm stem wich might cause twichy handling. I think that's why you feel streched out at 53.4 you have to much weight on your hands. If you get your saddle setback right, I think you might feel good with your pro bike fit recommendation of 56cm to saddle to handlebar. Try this site for more info. http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=FIT_CALCULATOR_INTRO I think it's a very good starting point.


----------

